# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livre sur base de donnes distribue sous Oracle

## mesnsen

Bonjour tout le Monde,
    je souhaiterai savoir si il y a des livres sur  les base de donne distribue sous oracle, mme  en anglais normale.
je pense qu'il y a un au dition d'Eyrolles mais je n'ai pas russi a le trouver.
merci.

----------


## IndianaAngus

Bonjour,

Oui il existe une multitude de livre chez Oracle Press et d'autre diteur aussi.

----------

